# Osprey at work



## Grampy

Osprey doing what it does best. Acrylic on 16" x 12" board
C & C Welcome
Steve.


----------



## Tead

Hello,


I do like what I see thus far. When I was in Florida, I had seen a few of these large birds. I have seen hawks and eagles too, along with many other large birds. If you are in search of large birds, Florida is a rather nice place to view many. 


Tead.


----------



## Susan Mulno

It is wonderful Steve! I love your palette!


----------



## Grampy

*Tead & Susan* Thank you for your comments they are much appreciated.Yes Tead Ospreys are quite are in the uk, but in Florida there seems to be Ospreys on every other lamp post. Again this scene is my own creation.
Steve.


----------



## TerryFoster

Take a look at some of Robert E Fullers wildlife paintings.
https://www.robertefuller.com/


----------

